# Clip on metal halides



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm looking into getting the equipment for a reef tank and I saw some videos on Youtube.

I saw this guy have 2 of these clip on lights






Are they any good or should I go for the huge bulky ones? I have the exact same tank and I really like that look for the lights. Anyone have experience on the clip ons?


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are either Viper Lights or Coralife Clamp-On Aqualights.

JBJ K-2 Viper HQI Clamp on Lamp Lighting Fixture

Coralife AquaLight Pro Metal Halide HQI Clamp-On Pendant - 1 x 150W

They're good options for your tank. A downside is that you won't get very much light spread because of the small reflector since these lights were designed for nano applications like biocubes rather than across a long tank.

They're limited to 150W so some mega-light corals won't give you their all, but because you've got such a shallow tank, the vast majority of photosynthetics will be perfectly happy. Any very high light creatures, however, should be placed directly underneath the bulb.

Another possible issue is that your colour and bulb options are more limited because you won't have actinic supplementation. This will also prevent you from simulating a dawn/dusk effect or from going full actinic if you like to see your corals fluorescing.


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

those are k2 vipers for sure. I have one 150w over a 25g. the guy in the video has them quite high up, i have mine much lower, just where the tank uses the most light and none leaks out onto the wall and floor. i think they would be a good choice


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Try fishneedit.com , i buy all my lights from simon now adays. Cheap price and does the trick


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah I've seen the fishneedit fixtures, I just want something that clips on so I don't have to hang it


----------

